# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Beta 2.7.5 SPD Android Read & Write New Exclusive Method... Check it out !

## mohamed73

*VolcanoBox 2.7.5 BETA !!*  *What's new ?*  SPD Android READ *New Method* Beta
SPD Android WRITE *New Method* Beta 
We have *discover* some thing very *interested* & we believe *it's more powerful than any other box*  Read/Write ( keep in mind this is not Factory File *.PAC this is Normal  Read & Write method ) So i want you guys please test this  update..what you want to do is simple read and write from *android tool*. do *not use normal spd tab* for this method. you have to use *Android Tool* then *select* on *SPD* and do your work. i am really looking forward for your reports. for this method *you don't need* to supported test by *read info and analize data* simply *click on read or write* and do your work. *make sure OLD readed files are not supported for this*. you have to *read again from working phones* and *test on faulty phones*.* This will Support Dozen of Unsupported phones but still may have some phones which could be not supported !! 
Caution:* *as this is beta so try at your own risk !!*  *Caution  2: this update will not work on any system which installed any SpyTool  or Port Monitoring tool. So if you have installed any please remove it  completely and restart system*  *Caution 3: Read & Write Speed is slow for now as we gets reports from you we will increase it*   *Download:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Update history :*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Follow us @ Twitter For Lot of News etc:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *New GPGShop:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

